# Howdy !



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Alright guys!

My names Scott and I'm from Pontypridd and Working in Bridgend.

Spend most of my spare time looking after this piece of s**t lol










Seen a few people on here are from Pontypridd so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks a nice clean golf you got 
welcome to the forum hope you got deep pockets lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

ARIGHT BUTT yeah ponty too:wave:


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Haha cheers lads

As for deep pockets, not on today's valeters wage  .. But stuff seems to go missing a lot from work so that helps haha (not that I condone stealing or anything lol)


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Woof woof ... Welcome to the forum dude. :wave:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

that is LOW! gorgeous car i love my golf's although have an E46 bmw atm


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Cheers dude, nothing wrong with an e46  .. Granted its not an e30, but what the hell haha


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome along mate :wave:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

scotty dog said:


> Cheers dude, nothing wrong with an e46  .. Granted its not an e30, but what the hell haha


if i had an E30 M3 my detailing business would go bust as id spend all my time on it and not with customers!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to DW


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Cheers guys



Strongey said:


> if i had an E30 M3 my detailing business would go bust as id spend all my time on it and not with customers!!


Haha wouldn't we all ! .. We can dream though I suppose lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet wheels!

Welcome to DW.


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Cheers man


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Where in ponty you to boyo


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Torn between Coed y cwm and Glyncoch dude, yourself ?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Rhydyfelin, I shall keep my eyes peeled


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Nice man, yea I may think your a weirdo and blank you though because by te time Itl sink who you are you'll be gone lol


----------

